# Is it normal for an arabian to have a freeze brand on the right side of his neck?



## Arab123 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it normal for an Arabian to have a freeze brand on the right side of his neck? Many people think he is a mustang and when I tell them he is an arabian then they say he probaby got lose with wild horses and was capture then got the freeze brand


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you know about his background at all? It may be a brand meaning he belonged to a certain farm or family. Some ranches do that too.


----------



## Arab123 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well we bought him from a saddle barn. His first owner won many things in drassage. His dads name is JJ Classic. I am searchong for any relation to him if you ever see a horse that name is JJ Classic________ blank then please email me!! All his step brother and sister start with JJ Classic__________


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

It sounds like it could very well be a family/ranch brand.

Now I'm curious. I might go do some searching... =)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Depends what the brand is. But yes, it's normal. I'm not sure how common the practice is anymore, but the Arabian breed has a brand that indicates whether it's pure or partbred, along with the registration number I believe. Any Arab person feel free to elaborate on this, I used to have a paper that showed exactly which symbols meant what, but it's at my grandpa's somewhere. His friend owned an imported Egyptian stud that had the brand.

It would look something like this though:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


>


I don't know about Arabs but it won't look exactly like this. This is a BLM brand.  It could possibly be kinda similar. Plus, mustangs are always branded on the left side of the neck, so that is unlikely for yours.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was unable to find any Arabian freeze brandings, I really don't think they use the method anymore. I believe it begins with lettering to indicate pure/part status and then a series of < and > type symbols to designate numbering.

AHA! I found it! It's called the Alpha Angle System, and it records the breed, birth and registration number. So it's not exclusive to Arabians, I just knew I'd seen it used for Arabians.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.arabianhorses.org/registration/images/FreezeMark.jpg
I hope that helps with telling whether it is an arabian freeze marking or not.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it possible that he was raced at all? I know they freeze brand a lot of the Standardbreds on the right side. Kinda like the tb get the lip tatoo.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, it is normal for Arabians to have a freeze brand on their neck. It is an Arabian thing. From what I've heard it is their show name in Arabic but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

hey

im in australia so it's a bit different down here

most horses will carry the stud brand on the left shoulder, and the foaling details on the right. the foaling details are two numbers, one above the other.

the top number is the foal number (i.e. "2" for the second foal branded witht he stud brand that year) and the bottom number is the year (single digit) i.e. 2001 becomes "1" - but "1" may mean 1991 or 2011 (go off horse's teeth obviously)

some studs (not common these days, perhaps a fashion trend?) will place the numbers up on the neck but the stud brand usually remains on the opposite shoulder 

my current horse has shoulder brands, my last arab had the stud brand on the shoulder, and the foal details on his neck - all the horses from his studd had it done that way

goodluck with your fact finding mission


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

A gal had a horse where I boarded at who was an older Arab mare. She had a freeze brand on her neck. The lady said it was normal. Looked like this:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I know there was another thread started by an Arabian owner who's gelding I believe had a freeze brand on his neck too. Posted pictures as well. If you go to allbreedpedigree.com and put in JJ Classic, you can find his dad, and under reports, click on progeny, and you can see some of his brothers and sisters.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The freeze brand for an arabian should be done on the right side of the neck. I don't know if it's the same for other countries, but that's where it was put in the US. If you shave the freeze brand and send pictures to the AHA they would probably read it for you and you might be able to get papers on him.
This is a guide to reading the Mustang brand which are put on the left side of the neck. I think that for Arabians, the first character is an A for purebred and an A on it's side for part or half breds. Off to do more research...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I found a picture of the half arabian symbol. I am still looking for the full arabian one, though it is just this first symbol turned upright.










There you go!


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

it is interesting to see the different brands!

my horse has a conjoined "Um" (the line of the U connects with the m) on one shoulder, and 3 over 7 on the other. that's all


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

AHS: Horse Details


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Alot of arabians will have a brand on their neck, usually on the side their mane falls, (which means it can be either right or left). The reason they do it on the side the mane falls is so that when shown, the brand isn't a 'distraction'...it's covered.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't remember JJ Classic, but do remember is sire and sire's sire very well. Your horse might have been bred here in S. Cal.

Jj Classic Arabian

Your horse's sire's pedigree.

Lizzie


----------

